# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Deklarata përfundimtare e konferencës islamo-kristiane (pjesa -I- dhe -II-)

## toni77_toni

*Të mësojmë si ti shërojmë plagët e ndarjes, të hapura në konfliktet e kaluara, me qëllim që të bëhemi ambasadorë të pajtimit.*



*Të krishterët e myslimanët janë të thirrur të punojnë krah për krah, duke bashkëpunuar me shtetin ku bëjnë pjesë, pa iu nënshtruar gjithsesi qeverive. Besojmë se bashkësitë fetare dhe shteti duhet të punojnë sëbashku për të mirën e përbashkët. Në deklaratën përfundimtare të Konferencës islamo-kristiane, organizuar nga Këshilli i Konferencave ipeshkvnore evropiane dhe Konferenca e Kishave evropiane, 45 përfaqësuesit myslimanë e të krishterë nga 16 vende të Evropës theksuan gatishmërinë e tyre për dialog e bashkëpunim me shtetin, pa hequr dorë nga identiteti i tyre fetar. Vazhdojmë pra, të dashur dëgjues, me paraqitjen e rezultateve të konferencës me temë Të jesh qytetar në Evropë dhe njeri i fesë. Të krishterë e myslimanë si partnerë aktivë në shoqëritë evropiane, e cila përfundoi në Bruksel më 23 tetor. Sot, fillojmë me pjesën e parë të deklaratës përfundimtare.

Disa vende evropiane kanë Kisha të shtetit, të tjera jo. Gjithsesi, nga këndvështrimi ideologjik, të gjitha vendet mbajnë një qëndrim neutral ndaj fesë. Një sjellje e tillë ka bërë që të gjitha Kishat e fetë të trajtohen barabar, tu njihen të njëjtat të drejta e detyra morale e të njëjtat përgjegjësi. Por, në disa raste, vihet re një proces, që priret ta mbyllë fenë në sferën private personale. Nganjëherë, kjo sjell mënjanimin e fesë nga sfera publike e si pasojë, edhe eliminimin e çdo lloj manifestimi publik të saj.

Konferenca islamo-kristiane e Brukselit vuri në dukje se si shteti, ashtu edhe bashkësitë e krishtera, kanë për detyrë dhe të drejtë të udhëheqin ndjekësit e tyre. Në një shoqëri demokratike, shteti nuk mund ti detyrojë qytetarët e vet të zgjedhin ndërmjet besnikërisë ndaj vetë shtetit dhe bindjeve personale fetare. Shteti ka të drejtë tu kërkojë të gjithë qytetarëve të vet një impenjim publik të qartë ndaj demokracisë dhe përgjegjësinë për integrimin e traditave fetare, së cilës u përkasin, në jetën, kulturën dhe traditën e vendit. Prandaj, shteti e bashkësitë fetare duhet të bashkëpunojnë për të mirën e përbashkët. Kjo sjellje  nënvizojnë myslimanët e të krishterët evropianë  është fryt i përkatësisë sonë jo vetëm në bashkësitë tona fetare, por edhe në atë projekt të përbashkët që quhet qytetarësi.

Deklarata përfundimtare e konferencës së Brukselit përvijon më pas një sërë impenjimesh:
Si të krishterë e myslimanë, besojmë se e ardhmja e shoqërive evropiane do të varet gjerësisht nga gatishmëria jonë, si qytetarë e si njerëz të fesë, për të ruajtur e vlerësuar themelet kulturore e fetare në Evropë e nga aftësia jonë për të kontribuar në arritjen e këtij qëllimi.

Si myslimanë e të krishterë, besojmë në parimin e integrimit, i cili nuk sjell e nuk duhet të sjellë kurrë kërkesën për të hequr dorë nga identiteti ynë fetar. Për shembull, kjo mund të ndodhë nëse ndalohet të veshim ose të mbajmë simbole fetare në vende publike, ose nëse hiqen festat fetare me pretekstin se kremtimi i tyre mund të prekë ndjeshmërinë e besimtarëve të feve të tjera, apo të shkojë kundër parimeve të një shteti laik.

Si të krishterë e myslimanë, njohim të drejtën e lirisë së ndërgjegjes, lirisë për të ndërruar fe apo për të jetuar pa besuar në ndonjë fe, të drejtën për të manifestuar ose shprehur publikisht bindjet personale fetare pa u përqeshur, pa u detyruar të heshtim nga paragjykime, stereotipe, apo nga injoranca.
Si myslimanë e të krishterë, besojmë se dialog do të thotë si të dëgjosh, ashtu edhe të flasësh, duke thelluar kështu mirëkuptimin e anasjelltë. Prandaj, ripohojmë kërkesën për ti dëgjuar burrat e gratë në çdo fushë të jetës civile. 
Dialogu duhet bërë ndërmjet nesh, si myslimanë e të krishterë, por edhe me fetë e tjera të rëndësishme, me traditat humaniste e me mënyrat e tjera të jetesës. 

Aty ky dialogu kthehet në aksion, gjejmë organizatat jo qeveritare, këshillat konfesionale e organizata të tjera komunitare. Të mësojmë si ti shërojmë plagët e ndarjes, të hapura në konfliktet e kaluara, me qëllim që të bëhemi ambasadorë të pajtimit. Për ta bërë këtë duhet të njihemi.* 

*vazhdon*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Konferenca islamo-kristiane e Brukselit:* 
*Opinioni i imamit të Lisbonës dhe i ipeshkvit ndihmës të Sarajevës*

*Ju njohim me përmbajtjen dhe argumentet e konferencës islamo-kristiane që u mbajt në Bruksel, nga 20 deri më 23 tetor, me temën “Të jesh qytetar evropian dhe njeri i fesë”. Dje, u tha se si përfaqësuesit e krishterë në Konferencën, e organizuar nga Komiteti i përbashkët për marrëdhëniet me myslimanët në Evropë, pas të cilit qëndrojnë Këshilli i Konferencave ipeshkvnore evropiane dhe Konferenca e Kishave evropiane, vunë në dukje se sëbashku me myslimanët duhet dhe mund të reflektohet mbi mënyrën e të qenit qytetarë të Evropës dhe mbi përgjegjësitë që çdo bashkësi fetare duhet të marrë përsipër për të mos i lënë besimtarët të vetëm para integralizmave.

U bën jehonë Imami i Lisbonës, sheiku David Munir. “Myslimanët që e njohin me të vërtetë Islamizmin – thotë ai – e dinë se ekziston një rrënjë e përbashkët që na lidh me krishterimin. Për këtë, të krishterët respektohen. Fatkeqësisht, gjatë historisë, myslimanët e të krishterët kanë bërë gabime. Me këto takime, e duke u njohur më thellë, ne mësojmë se si të mos bëjmë më gabimet e së kaluarës”. Përsa i përket iniciativës së Brukselit, imami thekson: “Konferenca të këtij lloji na sigurojnë se nuk jemi vetëm, se ekzistojnë shumë persona, në pjesë të ndryshme të Evropës, që besojnë në dialog. Kjo do të thotë se pas kësaj konference, secili kthehet në bashkësinë e vet për të ndërtuar ura e marrëdhënie të rinovuara”. “Ne – shton imzot Pero Sudar, ipeshkëv ndihmës i Sarajevës – kemi përvojë shekullore bashkëjetese me etni e fe të ndryshme e mund të dëshmojmë se kjo është e mundur. Nga ana tjetër, fatkeqësisht, mund të dëshmojmë edhe se gjithçka përfundon në kob nëse dialogu me tjetrin nuk ngrihet në nivelin e opcionit të preferuar”.

Duhet pasur besim tek dialogu, si mjet me të cilin mund të zgjidhen problemet ndërmjet bashkësive të ndryshme fetare, u theksua në konferencë. “Ne – thotë kardinali Zhan Pierr Rishar, kryeipeshkëv i Bordosë e zv.president i Këshillit të Konferencave ipeshkvnore evropiane – kemi besim në ata myslimanë, që dëshirojnë të krijojnë me të vërtetë një islam të Evropës, një islam për Evropën, duke u nisur nga situata evropiane. Ne kemi besim tek ata”. Jo vetëm kaq. Të krishterët e myslimanët kanë përgjegjësi në “sqarimin e opinionit publik evropian, që mund të priret nga islamofobia. Nëse në disa anë të botës, të krishterëve u mohohet liria fetare e pra edhe mundësia për të kremtuar në vende kulti, e nëse nganjëherë rrezikojnë të bëhen objekt diskriminimi, këto situata paradoksalisht rrezikojnë të ushqejnë një lloj islamofobie në Evropë. Kjo është një arësye më tepër – shton kardinali Rishar – për ta përballuar sëbashku këtë sfidë, duke shpjeguar mirë situatat e aty ku është e mundur, duke mbajtur qëndrime të përbashkëta. Reciprociteti është një çështje tepër delikate, por dialogu e bashkëpunimi me myslimanët në Evropë nuk mund e nuk duhet të varet nga ndryshimet e situatave që mund të ndodhin në vende të tjera. Dialogu mund të fillojë këtu e sot” – përfundoi kardinali Rishar.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Deklarata përfundimtare e konferencës islamo-kristiane që u mbajt në Bruksel nga 20 deri më 23 tetor. (pjesa II)*

*Jemi gati të dëshmojmë se njeriu e zbulon identitetin e vet përmes marrëdhënieve me Zotin.*

*Më parë ju njohëm me pjesën e parë të deklaratës përfundimtare e sot do të vazhdojmë me pjesën tjetër të saj. Pjesëmarrësit në takimin, e organizuar nga Komiteti për marrëdhëniet me myslimanët në Evropë, morën përsipër një sërë impenjimesh, që po jua paraqesim:

Si të krishterë e myslimanë, konfirmojmë para së gjithash, dëshminë në favor të feve e traditave tona. Jemi gati të dëshmojmë se njeriu e zbulon identitetin e vet përmes marrëdhënieve me Zotin. Kjo na bën të ripohojmë rëndësinë e jashtëzakonshme dhe rolin jetësor të familjes, të dinjitetit njerëzor, të drejtësisë shoqërore, të kujdesit ndaj ambientit. Kjo duhet të përjashtojë edhe çdo lloj përdorimi të dhunës në emër të fesë. Refuzojmë gjithashtu, të gjitha format e laicizmit militant, që krijon diskriminime ndërmjet qytetarëve dhe nuk u lë hapësirë fesë e praktikave fetare. Duhet të përkrahim jo vetëm qëndrimin aktiv të bashkësisë fetare në kontekstin shoqëror, por edhe vokacionin e përbashkët për të jetuar sipas Fjalës së Zotit.

Si myslimanë e të krishterë, kërkojmë, në kuadrin e njohjes së ndërsjelltë, hapjen e xhamive e të kishave për vizitorët e bashkësive të tjera, duke promovuar njohjen përmes vetë personave. Kjo kërkon takime ndërmjet studiuesve dhe marrëdhënie akademike. Kemi nevojë të hyjmë në shpirtin e feve, ashtu si të kuptojmë shfaqjen e tyre të jashtme. Impenjohemi të shmangim çdo përgjithësim ndaj tjetrit.

Të drejtat e njeriut janë universale dhe përfshijnë të drejtën e lirisë fetare. Urojmë që të krishterët e myslimanët në Evropë, të bashkëpunojnë për promovimin e kësaj së drejte themelore. Solidariteti ndaj atyre që vuajnë, brenda e jashtë Evropës, duhet inkurajuar e, aty ku është e mundur, duhet ofruar ndërmjetësim.

Identiteti përbëhet nga shumë fije, e feja është njëra prej tyre. Forca e një litari varet nga shumë fije të ndërthurura mes tyre e ky imazh i shkon edhe identitetit tonë si evropianë e si qytetarë të vendeve të veçanta, si edhe trashëgimisë sonë etnike e kulturore. Duhet të ndërtojmë ura për t’i afruar fetë e kulturat.

Dëshira jonë për brezat e ardhshëm është të jetojnë në paqe e në harmoni, në kontekstin e larmisë sonë fetare, e të impenjohen ta përmirësojnë shoqërinë. Dialogu ndërfetar duhet të fillojë në rini e në ambiente ku fëmijët e të rinjtë mund të takohen e të njohin ndryshimet, në bankat e shkollës e në auditoriumet e universiteteve, si edhe brenda bashkësive fetare. Kjo kërkon projekte të veçanta në nivel lokal.

Si pjesëmarrës, impenjohemi ta komunikojmë përmbajtjen e këtij dokumenti brenda bashkësive dhe strukturave dhe të inkurajojmë zbatimin e tij konkret në nivel lokal e kombëtar. Rekomandojmë organizimin e një konference të ardhshme, mundësisht brenda dy vjetëve, që të vlerësojë përparimet e bëra në këtë ndërmarrje të vështirë e të gjejë tematika të mëtejshme.*

----------

